# Grand Wailea membership



## PrettyKitties (Apr 23, 2008)

I am considering buying a resale TS on Maui but am also considering a membership at the Grand Wailea (we stayed there once and loved it).  Does anyone have any experience the the GW membership program or have any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 23, 2008)

The GW is nice, but I'm partial to villas that have their own bedrooms, kitchen, washer/dryer, etc.   I can't stay in hotel rooms anymore -- too claustrophobic. 

If you really prefer to buy, there are some nice timeshares on the island.  The Westin is probably the closest in terms of posh because it has a spa and a few restaurants.  However, it's on Kaanapali, which has a different feel to it than Wailea.  Wailea is much more laid back. And the Westin is expensive for what you get, even resale. 

If I were to invest $100k or more, it wouldn't be in a timeshare at all, but rather I'd consider buying a fractional ownership.  The new St. Regis Wailea (formerly Renaissance) is supposed to be a fractional ownership building, but there are many others.  Just search "Wailea" and "fractional ownership."


----------



## beachdiva (Apr 23, 2008)

We've had a membership there.  It pays for itself after just one stay.  We really enjoyed the pools and the location.  Going to send you a PM.


----------



## PrettyKitties (Apr 23, 2008)

Lisa - you're right about having the kitchen & laundry facilities & more room.  On the other hand, the amount I have is limited and I doubt I could buy into anything with such a nice location as the GW.  I am trying to figure out if I would be better off with a TS that I plan on using maybe every 2-3 years and paying the annual MF or with GW & pay when I use it.  I just know I love Maui & want to go back again & again!


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 24, 2008)

PrettyKitties said:


> Lisa - you're right about having the kitchen & laundry facilities & more room.  On the other hand, the amount I have is limited and I doubt I could buy into anything with such a nice location as the GW.  I am trying to figure out if I would be better off with a TS that I plan on using maybe every 2-3 years and paying the annual MF or with GW & pay when I use it.  I just know I love Maui & want to go back again & again!



I'm not sure I'd lock myself into a TS if I only planned to go every 2-3 years.  To give you some perspective, I pay $1700/year in MFs for my 2 bdrm unit at the Westin Kaanapali. Nor would I pay for membership at GW because I think they are grossly overpriced for what you get.  

Personally, I'd either buy at a more economical resort in order to participate in TS programs such as Starwood that allow you to trade fairly easily into Hawaii during the years you want to go (which would avoid the hefty MFs of actually owning on Maui) OR I'd simply set aside the money I'd pay for MFs toward renting some fabulous condos.  If you go to VRBO.com, there are thousands of wonderful places that you can rent for far less money than you'd pay for a TS that you'd use need every second/third year.  Plus, with renting, you can travel whenever you want instead of having to book a year out, and you can easily go to Wailea one year, Kapalua another year, Kauai another year....

My favorite condo community in Wailea is the Polo Beach Club.  Their location is fantastic -- a parking lot away from the Fairmont.  Their pool is rather lackluster, but some of the condos are to die for, with oceanfront lanais.  And, of course, you get a kitchen and a bath, etc.  Check some out on VRBO.  If I had an extra million, I'd buy one.


----------



## PrettyKitties (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Lisa - I'll check it out!


----------

